

Ask HN: Which iOS app design do you prefer? - mikemajzoub

Hi!<p>I&#x27;m developing a social drawing app for iOS, and I&#x27;m hoping that you could give me feedback on which interface you prefer (along with any critique you could offer).<p>I&#x27;ll post a clickable link in the comments.<p>Thanks,
Mike
======
xasos
A great website for this would be [http://ocean.ink](http://ocean.ink) \- They
have an awesome community of designers that will give you feedback on your
designs.

~~~
henryboldi
Thanks for the mention, xasos!

------
mikemajzoub
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSS2GdaUJQg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSS2GdaUJQg)

